# Lee Silva's Modified Ocularis



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The Ocularis is an amazing innovation in slingshots. And this modified version by Lee fits well in hand. It's been a pleasure to check it out. Thinking back now, I did shoot the Ocularis briefly at the MWST. I love to see and try new things! Thanks for this opportunity Lee and well done my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoyed the video Beanflip, good shooting


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whooowhooo! Really nice shooting, man!!

It's a great feeling to see a well respected shooter with such a smile on his face!!

Can't help but feel as if I've done a good thing! lol

Excuse me! We've done a good thing!

This particular frame is as true a collaboration as anything.

A careful mixing of two bloodlines. Black Sheep Forge (Me), and the one and only Sir, Nathan Masters.

I think we make great babies together! lol.... He's going to band slap me for saying that!!! hehehe

THank you so much, Mike..........


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Whooowhooo! Really nice shooting, man!!
> It's a great feeling to see a well respected shooter with such a smile on his face!!
> Can't help but feel as if I've done a good thing! lol
> Excuse me! We've done a good thing!
> ...


A Silva / Masters baby! LOL, You're hilarious! But... You guys do make beautiful babies together. I hope you continue to,"hook up".


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh My.......... :what:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good video, can I have your autograph on a check, just sign it I can fill in the amount(-:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Also Lee, I've been wanting to set my camera up this way for the shooting video. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Bean..Nice video presentation....well done my friend...I am liking the modified handle...that would make all the difference

for a good fit..Nice shooting on the Match light Bean.....I don't need too say~May your ammo fly straight~ AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

May need to edit in a tiny little side note/ disclaimer like, "Results may vary" or something like that. Just to clarify, and not mislead others to think that they will become brilliant marksmen if they shoot this frame... However, If they shoot it with picture perfect form/technique (like you did), they WILL!!! lol​
When I played the vids for my mother I could hear her "Ooohing and aahhing" throughout. I figured she liked the frame. Turns out she was most impressed with your flawless technique!!!! I just know she's going to be asking me to build her a TTF now!!! lol Thanks again..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting Beandude! That's a cool little frame man  Lee and Nathan are dangerous!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... nice slingshot and good shooting buddy!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip..great shooting and videos! Good to see ya back on camera.

Lee...awesome looking frame. I'm guessing that this is one of the ideas you had for eliminating hand slap. TTF will do that :rofl: .

Well done everyone!

Todd


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Beanflip,

I noticed in the video that you are wearing, what I presume to be, a ring with a magnet for holding ammo. Could you show it and describe how you made it.

Thanks,

Felix


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice review and nice shooting!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cool vide like it a lot like the new slingshot

cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

HMIB said:


> Hi Beanflip,
> 
> I noticed in the video that you are wearing, what I presume to be, a ring with a magnet for holding ammo. Could you show it and describe how you made it.
> Thanks,
> Felix


Sure! I used to get them at Harbor Freight for about 3 dollars each, but they no longer carry them. It's a 35# neodymium magnet. They work great. I used to give them with trades. If you find a good source let me know. Here is a pic.


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> HMIB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Beanflip,
> ...


THANK YOU! I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> May need to edit in a tiny little side note/ disclaimer like, "Results may vary" or something like that. Just to clarify, and not mislead others to think that they will become brilliant marksmen if they shoot this frame... However, If they shoot it with picture perfect form/technique (like you did), they WILL!!! lol​
> When I played the vids for my mother I could hear her "Ooohing and aahhing" throughout. I figured she liked the frame. Turns out she was most impressed with your flawless technique!!!! I just know she's going to be asking me to build her a TTF now!!! lol Thanks again..


...NOW whose making slingshots for his mom...?!! Good on you!!!

Nothing like a Mr Beanflip approval shoot! Nice Going!!! MUST be good to shoot with!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DogBox said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > May need to edit in a tiny little side note/ disclaimer like, "Results may vary" or something like that. Just to clarify, and not mislead others to think that they will become brilliant marksmen if they shoot this frame... However, If they shoot it with picture perfect form/technique (like you did), they WILL!!! lol​
> ...


Hahaha! I hoped you might not see this one! lol MUMs are priority, as a general rule....

At least until they start shooting-up all your rubber!!!!!!! LoL


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the idea of the band connection there. I even like the title. "Ocularis". What is the handle made of BTW?


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

No, not BTW.... it's made from HDPE! :rofl:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great stuff from good guys, all three of you!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shooting Beanflip!

You got those poly Ocularis looking really good Mr. Silva! Looking forward to getting those in stock for our fellow shooters.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I was just introduced to this (the ocularis) last nigh watching Nathan's video from his site...(and man Nathan!!!...your videos are VERY professional and I just wanted to compliment you on that!). That is cool! I love how you guys apparently worked as a team to help develop/refine it. It's nice to see that even something as simple as a slingshot can be modified various ways to help improve performance and ease of use. It's innovators like Lee and Nathan that truely take this sport to the next level!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> HMIB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Beanflip,
> ...


Hey, man...nice shooting in that vid!

With regards to the magnets, there's this outfit called "K&J Magnetics" that has had a lot of stuff I've needed in the past, plus they do custom work very reasonably...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shootin' Mike!

It's good to see you've still got "it"...

You know, the first thing I think of when I see this attachment method is a slightly modified boat plug would work perfect for this application... if I remember correctly (and I probably do) they even come in the 3/4" size!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> You know, the first thing I think of when I see this attachment method is a slightly modified boat plug would work perfect for this application... if I remember correctly (and I probably do) they even come in the 3/4" size!


Yep, boat plugs are available, but all are too long. The current iteration is what we were able to find on the open market while we build the tooling for a molded, application specific plug. Wine corks work really well too.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > You know, the first thing I think of when I see this attachment method is a slightly modified boat plug would work perfect for this application... if I remember correctly (and I probably do) they even come in the 3/4" size!
> ...


I'm going to try some plugs I got from work. Residential evaporator coils come charged with nitrogen and plugged shut.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much Beanflip for this presentation!

I've seen an elegant, effortless flow of shooting with this original design. That's a sweet combo for sure.

It's simply uplifting!

Have nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That vid does put one of these things forefront in my mind...excellent marketing ploy, Lee! LoL


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That vid does put one of these things forefront in my mind...excellent marketing ploy, Lee! LoL


Hehe! Momma don't raise no fool......... Thanks Toast. Just remember that if you "Wanna be like Mike" , You've got to keep that elbow UP, and always drop a solid anchor.... TO BONE!!! Never trust a flesh-only anchor point! Hehehehe


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> I like the idea of the band connection there. I even like the title. "Ocularis". What is the handle made of BTW?


Sorry Pocket Shot, I didn't mean to be 'out of place'. I couldn't help myself when I saw something and had a funny thought! Sometimes if I don't laugh, I'll cry. The Ocularis is made from Hdpe, being tough enough to withstand the treatment some of these guy's put their shooters through!

Just remember, this one "has" been modified from the ones you buy from SimpleShot. Ask Lee about the modification.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

flippinout said:


> Great shooting Beanflip!
> 
> You got those poly Ocularis looking really good Mr. Silva! Looking forward to getting those in stock for our fellow shooters.


Thanks Nate! I'm really enjoying this material. Playing about with some textures and actual forging processes right now.(I say playing, but with Christmas so near, there's been little time for playing... Although it's not entirely unheard of) .. So far, I am extremely excited about each new design. They all look fantastic! They feel and perform even better, and they're all quite different from anything else in the store.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great shooting Bean! Oculawesome Leebert!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Great shooting Bean! Oculawesome Leebert!!!


Thanks! (Your video was another inspiration to get the camera in the back.)


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

At the beginning when i saw the ocularis concept at flipping out website/black sheep forge, i don`t understood nothing,now i see the light.

But still thinking in the PFS,they seem incredibles....:

-http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/black-sheep-forge/products/bonehead-rose

-http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/black-sheep-forge/products/bonehead


----------

